# FYI, HKPARTS.com has .45 bbl. O rings in stock.



## MPDC69 (4 mo ago)

These are hard to find. They make a good add on if you’re ordering more expensive parts, otherwise shipping makes them too expensive, IMO. Of course, if you gotta have one………


----------

